# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Semilla de ajo

## AJITO PERU

Señores del foro les escribo para ofrecerles semilla de ajo Napuri y Barranquino, cualquier consulta al 998541530-- 100*3661.
RICHARD IZAGUIRRE LAU.Temas similares: Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Necesito semilla de ajo. semilla de pepinillo semilla de pepinillo semilla de papa

----------


## Alper

Estimado Richard:
Cual es el precio por Kg.
Cuenta con algún tipo de certificado.
Saludos.

----------


## AJITO PERU

Hola ALPER, el precio del kilo de semilla es de s/ 5 el ajo Napuri y s/ 6 el ajo Barranquino.
Durante el periodo de cultivo de dichas variedades, estuvimos supervisados por el INIA, el cual al finalizar la cosecha, nos indicaron que estaban libres de nematodo.
Recuerda que mientras la fecha de siembra se acerque el precio subira considerablemente.
Cualquier consulta respondere lo antes posible.
RICHARD IZAGUIRRE LAU.

----------

Alper

----------


## rolando jorge

buenas tardes cuanto se necesita por hectarea y donde se encuentra el producto ...
gracias

----------


## AJITO PERU

Hola Rolando.
Todo depende de la forma como siembres, de la forma convencional se nesecita aproximadamente 750 kg/ hectarea, que es un diente frente a frente, con una distancia de 8 cm + - . La ultima campaña al sobrarnos semilla la pusimos al lomo de cada raya, y se desarrollo de forma normal, todas esas rayas tubieron una mayor produccion.
Estamos ubicados en Buena Vista Chancay.
cualquier consulta respondere lo antes posible.
RICHARD IZAGUIRRE LAU.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, owo

----------


## AJITO PERU

Señores del foro quiero agradecer a todas las personas interesadas, por la semilla del Napuri como del Barranquino.
Cualquier consulta respondere lo antes posible.
RICHARD IZAGUIRRE LAU.

----------


## AJITO PERU

Napuri   s/.  5.00
Barranquino    s/.  6.00

----------


## wilder laime

Buen Dia, Por favor responda algunas pregunta, ¿cuanto tiempo demora en producir este cultivo?, ¿Cual es el costo por hectarea? y si es factible sembrarlo en climas como aquí en Pisco.
Muchas gracias

----------


## AJITO PERU

Hola Wilder, contestando tus preguntas, el cultivo de ajo demora 5 meses para la variedad de Napuri y 6 meses para el Barranquino.
Ahora los costos son variables, por ejemplo aqui en el norte un jornal es de 20 soles, se que en Arequipa es de 45. Cuando uno lleva bien un cultivo es relativamente barato ( Preventivos ), pero cuando ya tienes la enfermedad, como con cualquier cultivo, tendras que invertir.
Los climas de Huaral y Pisco son bastantes parecidos, por no decir iguales, no tendrias ningun problema.
Se que el año pasado el kilo de ajo llego a los 25 soles a mas, en Nazca.

----------


## kscastaneda

Richard tienes semilla de ajo NAPURI quiero sembrar 700 kg en 1/2 há 
Saludos,

----------


## a_amzqta

Primero es la primera vez que leo que el napuri se cosecha en 5 meses lo cual es incorrecto su periodo es de 5.5 a 6 meses (almenos  en huancayo y arequipa), la cantidad de semilla es de 600kg aprox si es primera (el bulbo)

----------


## a_amzqta

devo especificar 600kg/ topo o 1800kg/hc

----------


## YAMAVA

Cordial saludo, 
Necesito aproximadamente 200 kilogramos de semilla de ajo barranquino en Bogotá Colombia, favor comunicarse por mail a yamava1@gmail.com

----------


## AJITO PERU

Señores del foro nuevamente semilla de ajo.
cualquier consulta al 998541530-100*3661.
RICHARD IZAGUIRRE LAU.

----------


## YAMAVA

Necesitamos 50 kg de semilla de ajo barranquino para realizar pruebas de un cultivo, lo necesitamos en Bogotá Colombia, por favor me informa precio y que alternativas hay para comprarlo si se puede importar o toca recibirlo en alguna parte de la frontera o que tramites o requisitos se deben cumplir. Favor comunicarse a yamava1@gmail.com

----------


## YAMAVA

Sr. RICHARD IZAGUIRRE LAU.  Por favor me informa los indicativos para llamarle al número   998541530-100*3661. desde un celular (Movistar) en Colombia necesito comunicarme urgente con usted.   Necesito inicialmente 50 Kg de *semilla de ajo barranquino*, para probar el cultivo en el terreno que tengo disponible, si funcionan las condiciones climáticas en 4 o 5 meses necesitaría 1 tonelada aproximadamente.   También me gustaría saber los trámites para traerlo a Bogotá Colombia, cuales serían las alternativas, alguna empresa de mensajería de carga, o recogerlo en la frontera o alguna otra que usted me pueda informar.   Agradezco su información. 
Yaneth Marentes Vanegas Cel (57) (1) 3166330242   yamava1@hotmail.com - yamava1@gmail.com   Facebook: Yaneth Marentes Vanegas

----------


## AJITO PERU

Hola YAMAVA, te envie un MP.
Gracias por el interes.

----------


## AJITO PERU

Gracias a las personas interesadas, se vendio toda la semilla.
Gracias Agro Forum.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Fernando Aragón

Estimado Richard.Estoy necesitando Semillas de ajo, Napuri, esta ocacion no es mucho, solo 50 kg. A como me puedes dejar, y donde tienes la semilla , yo la necesito en Arequipa.Espero tu rpta.saludosFernando Aragon.cel: 958330183feraragon24@hotmail.com

----------


## AJITO PERU

Señores del foro, pronto semilla de ajo.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## daniel25_387@hotmail.com

> Señores del foro, pronto semilla de ajo.
> Muchas gracias.

  hola, quisiera saber si dispones de semilla, necesito solamente 10 kilos de cada variedad, tengo la disponibilidad de recogerlo en chancay, huaral.

----------

